# Game 44 Thread: Lakers vs Raptors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (27-16, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Timberwolves 97 - 84 Lakers (1/30)

@









Toronto Raptors (21-23, 5th Place)
Last Game: Pistons 90 - 89 Raptors (1/30)

Sunday, Feb. 1
9:30 am 
at Raptors 
TV: KCAL, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
  

</center>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't like the smell of this one...:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers will win this one... Raptors cant score...


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

Even if the lakers are struggling as of late, it would be embarasing if TO won this game. They can't score nor can they defend( consistenlty) and we have the big man in the centre.

**Sorry I'm having a mental mind blank with my spelling, plz excuse it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I have a bad feeling


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont.. Who else do they have besides their starters? Lonny Baxter? Robert Archibald? Please


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

and the lakers have been great out of staples this year havent they


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I never said we were good on the road but geez are we really that scared of Moiso, Archibald, Baxter, Mason, Murray, Palacio, and Mo Pete? If so we have problems.. 

Now if this team doesnt win against Toronto then they are pathetic.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

and i agree that they are nothing to be impressed of, but the road is not a friendly place and thats my point


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I never said we were good on the road but geez are we really that scared of Moiso, Archibald, Baxter, Mason, Murray, Palacio, and Mo Pete? If so we have problems..


What abount Vincanity?


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> What abount Vincanity?


Ugh...what about Vinsansity? I'm a Raptors fan and they SUCK right now! 

If you guys have paid any attention to the Raps lately, they've sucked, PERIOD!! All Vince does is jack up jump shots and misses more than half of them! He's inconsistant and is afraid of driving the ball to the basket for some reason!! 

But I'd love to see just what the Lakers do here! People say Lakers can't win without Shaq? Alright! Let's see how many they win WITH Shaq! They're 0-1 to start this!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Chris Bosh is about to get run over.

Lakers got this game. _Should_ be an easy one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, only chance the Raptors have is if Vince shoots somewhere in the range of 45% which he wont do...


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

the lakers if they were smart would give shaq the ball every possesion cause he is going to abuse the raptors inside. we have bosh and marshall inside, those guys cannot handle shaq. HE will break bosh in half, marshall is awesome but shaq is just too big for him to handle.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why the heck is this game so early here.. 11:30 ct.. Oh well it could be worse and be 9:30.. Guess I'm off to bed so I can be up to watch this game


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If Shaq actually comes to play, Lakers win. If he comes into the game like he has the whole season, where he just waltzes across the lane nonchalantly and doesnt call for the ball, then Raptors could pull a win. shaq needs to get in his hungry dominating mode.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

The Raptors are struggling these days, so we should be able to win this one, especially if Shaq decides to come in and dominate down low. Who can stop him? Chris Bosh?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The other factor of this game is the early start. The Lakers rarely play regular season afternoon games and have not been extremely successful when they do. I'm not making excuses for a loss if it were to happen, just pointing out some history of ths team when they are expected to play much earlier than usual.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think the Raptors will win this one.

If Kareem Rush is on Vince, he's got to take it to him every play. Vince is coming off a great game against the Pistons and should have another one against the Lakers.

We will have A LOT of trouble guarding Shaq obviously, but we just have to contain everyone else on the team. Bosh should bring Shaq out on defense and cause a lot of problems for him, whoever Shaq guards; Donyell or Bosh, he will have a problem defensively as they are both quicker and they both have a shooting touch.

I predict the Raptors lead by 10-15 by halftime, then the Lakers go on and pull it close, and the Raptors will _just_ pull it off.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i hope so


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Shaq is unstoppable right now, with 11 points already. We're up by 5 with 3 mins to go in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tied up 23-23 after 1st quarter

Shaq: 16 pts (6-8 FG, 4-5 FT) , 2 boards, 1 assist, 1 block
Payton: 0 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist
Rush: 0 pts
Slava: 2 pts, 1 board, 1 steal
George: 1 board, 1 assist
Grant: 2 pts, 3 boards
Fisher: 1 assist
Fox: 3 boards, 1 assist
Walton: 0 pts
Russell: 3 pts


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq and Walton having so much fun out there.. Lakers up 39-30


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, if the raptors could actually put the ball in the hoop, they might have a chance... Ive been watching Vince as of late, hes not very good... I know his points are decent, but his shooting is TERRIBLE! The whole Raptors team cant shoot, but the fact that the star player cant, makes the team REALLY really bad...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 54 - Raptors 38

Shaq: 22 pts (9-11 FG, 4-5 FT), 2 boards, 4 assists, 1 block
Payton: 10 pts (4-8 FG, 1-2 FT), 5 boards, 2 assists
Rush: 2 pts (1-3), 1 board, 1 assist
Slava: 2 pts (1-1), 1 board, 0 assists, 5 min
George: 2 pts (0-2), 3 boards, 1 assist
Grant: 2 pts (1-6), 3 boards, 0 assists
Fisher: 4 pts (2-4), 0 boards 2 assists
Fox: 3 pts (1-3), 4 boards, 3 assists
Walton: 4 pts (2-4), 1 board, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block
Russell: 3 pts (1-1 Three), 0 boards, 0 assists

Lakers shooting .512 (22-43)
Lakers shooting .800 @ FT Line (8-10)
Lakers getting out rebounded 25-20
Lakers have more assists 16-8
Lakers have less turnovers 4-9
Lakers have more steals 6-2
Lakers have more blocks 2-1


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tech Williams, Tech Fisher, now a Tech on Carter.. Sloppy 3rd..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

GOD THE RAPTORS SUCK! The Lakers are shooting 20% in yhr third quarter and the Raptors are shooting, you ready for this, 6%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JESUS!!!!!!!!! Thats horrible! 6% they need to hire a shooting coach or something, and btw Vince SUCKS, he doesnt deserve to be the starting forward, Artest does...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

THATS EITHER A FOUL OR A JUMPBALL take your damn pick, that was BS, if he got all ball, then its a jump, if he didnt, its a foul... refs killed that one :no:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Shaq is killing them!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaq just said the F word on live TV:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 84 - Raptors 83


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, the refs really screwed up last night and today, they screwed the Grizzlies AND the Raptors :no: terrible...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Why the **** didn't Vince get the ****in call? First of all, just because Gary Payton has a reputation of being "the glove", doesn't mean he's always got "all ball". Lastly, the refs recognized Vince throughout the whole game as a slasher and a contact creator, so how the **** couldn't he get that call? Are these refs the secret agents of Dick Bavetta?
****in Bull****


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Shaq must read these forums. People said he needs to dominate and stop being weak. Then he busts out with this game. 

Bosh caught a lot of slack in this thread for not being able to guard Shaq, but he had a good game. 17 pts 14 rebs is not bad for a 19 year old.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Why the **** didn't Vince get the ****in call? First of all, just because Gary Payton has a reputation of being "the glove", doesn't mean he's always got "all ball". Lastly, the refs recognized Vince throughout the whole game as a slasher and a contact creator, so how the **** couldn't he get that call? Are these refs the secret agents of Dick Bavetta?
> ****in Bull****


Give me a freakin break.. You had your chances to win this game and didnt.. Lakers werent getting that many calls theirselves 

Oh did you even see that replay.. It should'nt have been a foul.. if anything a jump ball


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No matter, its the LAST PLAY of the game, you absolutely CANT do that, that is horrible, you absolutely POSITIVEY CANNOT make a bad call on the last play, because thats the one play that is the game, thats the whole game, a bad call equals a bad game, its absolutely bs to do that, ruined a perfectly good game, and if Jermaine O'neal is out tommorrow, the Lakers will have caught two lucky breaks...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No it wasnt a foul, i saw the replay, but it was a jumpball, and who would win that jumpball, Gary Payton or VINCE CARTER, ruined a perfectly good game...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Nice to see that Shaq is dominating again. GP has been playing well lately. We just need Kobe and Malone to suit up instead of modeling the latest line from Armani.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think he looks good in that suit, but yes yellow and purple is better on him


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> No it wasnt a foul, i saw the replay, but it was a jumpball, and who would win that jumpball, Gary Payton or VINCE CARTER, ruined a perfectly good game...


I'm not saying who would win that jumpball because anything is possible, like Carter tipping it outta bounds.. It didnt matter and it doesnt matter.. Raptors had their chances (More than 1).. Dont just blame it on the last call!


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> We just need Kobe and Malone to suit up instead of modeling the latest line from Armani.


Hahaha very nice.. Dont Forget about Brian Cook though


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> No matter, its the LAST PLAY of the game, you absolutely CANT do that, that is horrible, you absolutely POSITIVEY CANNOT make a bad call on the last play, because thats the one play that is the game, thats the whole game, a bad call equals a bad game, its absolutely bs to do that, ruined a perfectly good game, and if Jermaine O'neal is out tommorrow, the Lakers will have caught two lucky breaks...


The Lakers should have won that game by 8 or 10, the Raptors should be grateful to the refs for making it that close.

Don't forget the technical on PJ and that obvious goaltending non-call on Chris Bosh.

VC had been getting calls that the Lakers hadn't been getting all game long, the Raptors easily got more calls than the Lakers did.

Also, don't forget that ticky-tack foul that they called on Rick Fox in a game-winning situation, WTF was that? Carter didn't get fouled, and it wasn't long enough of a hold for it to be a jump ball.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Shaq is dominating, come on now... Shaq is 340 pounds Chris Bosh is 210!!!!! Thats 130 pounds... the other guy guarding Shaq, DONYELL MARSHALL! Id have to see Shaq dominate an actual C first...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

IT WAS LONG ENOUGH! When someone gets blocked in the air and the all stays there, its a jump ball! Thats like 1 second that they both are holding the ball, it was clearly long enough to be a jump ball...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> I'm not saying who would win that jumpball because anything is possible, like Carter tipping it outta bounds.. It didnt matter and it doesnt matter.. Raptors had their chances (More than 1).. Dont just blame it on the last call!


How come it doesn't matter? Actually it does, because there wouldn't of been any possibility, but to create a foul, and Vince certainly did that. And how do the previous chances decide the game, if not the last call? There are no excuses for the Raptors.

Please dont mask, let alone the person being me. - Brian34Cook


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> How come it doesn't matter? Actually it does, because there wouldn't of been any possibility, but to create a foul, and Vince certainly did that. And how do the previous chances decide the game, if not the last call? There are no excuses for the Raptors.


Blah Blah blah.. Get over it.. Lakers had so many calls go the opposite way. Raptors had their chances to win.. "No Excuses" like you said!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Whatever you say, but had it been Vince that stole it from Payton like that, you guys would be saying it was a jump ball, because it was, regaurdless of how many "chances" the Lakers had...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Blah Blah blah.. Get over it.. Lakers had so many calls go the opposite way. Raptors had their chances to win.. "No Excuses" like you said!


PFFFFT, come playoff time, I'll be laughing at the Lakers as they'll get eliminated by the Timberwolves or the Kings. HOW THE **** ARE YOU GOING TO STOP GARNETT, CASSELL, SPREWELL or STOJAKOVIC, MILLER, WEBBER, BIBBY, DIVAC, and JACKSON? If you want to even attempt to argue with me about the Lakers being inferior to those particular teams, I'll be glad to prove you wrong.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Now i wont go that far, we havent seen the Lakers healthy in a while... Then again we havent seen the Kings healthy either... But the Lakers are certainly not an inferior team that will be eliminated in the first round (assuming all the Lakers are healthy)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> PFFFFT, come playoff time, I'll be laughing at the Lakers as they'll get eliminated by the Timberwolves or the Kings. HOW THE **** ARE YOU GOING TO STOP GARNETT, CASSELL, SPREWELL or STOJAKOVIC, MILLER, WEBBER, BIBBY, DIVAC, and JACKSON? If you want to even attempt to argue with me about the Lakers being inferior to those particular teams, I'll be glad to prove you wrong.


Dude, show some respect for Raptors fans. Don't come to the Lakers board and stir up BS with them. There aren't any Lakers fans at the Toronto board rubbing-it-in, so knock off this kids stuff and just say "good game, we'll get you next time."


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

the lakers will stop the kings the same way they did in 2000, 2001, 2002, the wolves i think can beat the lakers but in a 5 game series not 7. THe kings will just choke at the fact that they are playing the lakers. go ahead matt prove how the kings are going to beat the lakers in the playoffs, something they have never done.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> With the time winding down, Carter drove into the lane between Payton and Rick Fox. He appeared to be held by Payton but no call was made. O'Neal grabbed the rebound and fed a long pass to Payton, who ran out the clock rather than make a layup.


A quote from the NBA.com recap

http://www.nba.com/games/20040201/LALTOR/recap.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> the lakers will stop the kings the same way they did in 2000, 2001, 2002, the wolves i think can beat the lakers but in a 5 game series not 7. THe kings will just choke at the fact that they are playing the lakers. go ahead matt prove how the kings are going to beat the lakers in the playoffs, something they have never done.


Umm, the Kings didnt even make it to the playoffs in 2000 :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> A quote from the NBA.com recap
> ...


It also says this 



> Gary Payton stripped Vince Carter in the lane in the final seconds as the Lakers held on for an 84-83 victory


:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But also explains how the strip was made... which was my quote...


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

yes they did and here is the proof

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs00/saclal.html


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/results_1999.html


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i said the 2000 season not 99, look at the link i provided it says playoffs 2000 and it shows the lakers beating the kings


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm, the Kings didnt even make it to the playoffs in 2000 :laugh:



http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs00/saclal.html





Sacto was also in the 1999 playoffs. They lost to Utah in 5.

What season are you talking about?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> i said the 2000 season not 99, look at the link i provided it says playoffs 2000 and it shows the lakers beating the kings


The 99-00 season, which they didnt make the playoffs, look at the schedule...THROUGH 2000! Now the 2000-2001 season they made the playoffs...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Umm, the Kings didnt even make it to the playoffs in 2000 :laugh:


HAHAHAHAHAHA! You're such a great fan!

:laugh: :laugh: 

Yes they did, they lost to the Lakers in 5 games!!!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> The 99-00 season, which they didnt make the playoffs, look at the schedule...THROUGH 2000! Now the 2000-2001 season they made the playoffs...


NOOOOOOOOOOO....the '99'-'00 season was the year that the Lakers won their first out of three titles, they beat the Kings in 5 games in the first round.

You should feel so ashamed right now to never show your face here again.:laugh: 

That is just sad.:no:


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> The 99-00 season, which they didnt make the playoffs, look at the schedule...THROUGH 2000! Now the 2000-2001 season they made the playoffs...


Bro, I just gave you a link. Sacramento was the 8th seed that year.

Lost to Los Angeles in 5.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

C'mon buddy...what's your response to this?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:laugh: thats funny :laugh:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> I predict the Raptors lead by 10-15 by halftime, then the Lakers go on and pull it close, and the Raptors will _just_ pull it off.


Alright so the exact opposite happened.  

Even though it was a tough loss for the raptors, we played with heart and determination for 3 quarters.

Vince has played great his last two games, and Bosh since he came back from that injury. We desperately need someone else to provide scoring other than Vince, Donny, and Bosh.

That call at the end should have been a foul, I think the raptors would have won if they made that call, it turned the direction of the entire outcome. The refs were horrible though, for both teams.

And Sackings384, whats with the hating on the raptors and vince


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Look at the 99-00 season schedule for the Kings...

http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/results_1999.html#Apr

Do you see playoffs anywhere there?

Now look at the 2000-2001 Season

http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/results_2000.html

Swept by the Lakers in 4


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Look at the 99-00 season schedule for the Kings...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/kings/schedule/results_1999.html#Apr
> ...


That's just an error on the Sacramento website.

Unless we only had 7 teams in the 2000 playoffs (Yes 1999 through 2000), Sacramento was there.


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs00/saclal.html

That's the link to Playoffs 2000. Sacramento vs. Los Angeles


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

At least Shaq admitted that Carter got a bad call...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And i didnt watch the Kings in the J Will era, i watched it when they got Bibby, cuz at the time, he was my favorite player... I started watching in the 2000-2001 season, so i just went on what i saw from the Kings 1999-2000 schedule...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Fine, let's take back that ridiculous "foul" Fox committed in mid-4th Q, the Shaq charge call in the restricted zone, and the GP layup that was goal tended non call. 

Seriously, it's so obvious that some fans just bash the Lakers to bash the Lakers that it's almost comical watching them play here. I see the same thing with the Yankees and baseball boards. So very sad.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How bout the strip Fox had on the play before the last one? When the Lakers came down and Rush missed a three, Fox could have easily been called for raking Carter across the arm, but didnt... And that Shaq charge, was a charge, even homers Stu Lantz and Sunderland said it was a charge... and as far as that Fox foul in the middle of the quarter, that didnt cost the Lakers the game now did it...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How bout the strip Fox had on the play before the last one? When the Lakers came down and Rush missed a three, Fox could have easily been called for raking Carter across the arm, but didnt... And that Shaq charge, was a charge, even homers Stu Lantz and Sunderland said it was a charge... and as far as that Fox foul in the middle of the quarter, that didnt cost the Lakers the game now did it...


Please, a charge in the restricted area? Hello? Which Fox strip, not sure which play you're referring to. And who said anything about Fox doing something in the 3rd quarter?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And i didnt watch the Kings in the J Will era, i watched it when they got Bibby, cuz at the time, he was my favorite player... I started watching in the 2000-2001 season, so i just went on what i saw from the Kings 1999-2000 schedule...


Mike Bibby's first season in Sacramento was the 2001-2002 season. He was traded for Williams in the Summer of 2001. Jason Williams was playing for the Kings during the 2000-2001 season. Therefore, you did watch the Kings during the JWill era. Either way, you should know more about your team's history than that. Looking on a website to see what happened the year before is something that a bandwagoner would do.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

SacKings384 probably started watching basketball around the time he signed onto these forums, don't be hard on him.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Mike Bibby's first season in Sacramento was the 2001-2002 season. He was traded for Williams in the Summer of 2001. Jason Williams was playing for the Kings during the 2000-2001 season. Therefore, you did watch the Kings during the JWill era. Either way, you should know more about your team's history than that. Looking on a website to see what happened the year before is something that a bandwagoner would do.


How can i be a banwaggoner when the Kings havent even won yet??? 2001 playoffs... btw... i was rooting against my family on the Lakers...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And speaking of the BANWAGGON FRANCHISE!!! I didnt see ONE Laker flag from cars, when the Lakers were being coached by Kurt Rambis, or when they were being coached by Del Harris... NOT ONE!!! I didnt see Adam Sandler at the game, or David Hasselhoff, or Toby McGuire, or any of the hollywood stars! Not one person with a Laker jersey! BANWAGGON! L.A is the banwaggon CITY, they only like a team when they are winning... Take it from me i live here... Dodgers are on a little winning streak, seats are packed, Dodgers start losing, your sitting by yourself in the stadium... dont come at me with banwaggon, when i know about 90% of the Laker fanbase are banwaggoners... And everyone is gonna be like, i loved the Showtime Lakers, or i loved them since 1997, blah blah blah, dont kid yourself, this whole town is a bunch of banwaggoners, this whole Laker franchise is a bunch of banwaggoners... Kings fans are their EVERY YEAR, selling out EVERY game, yet they have not won a championship, Cubs fans are their EVERY YEAR, BO SOX, EVERY YEAR, dont come to me with that BS, the Lakers $ is based on a bunch of frontrunners that just come on the Lakers when they win, and get off when they lose... Ya ill look to find SNOOP DOGG, when Kobe leaves, Shaq and Malone retires, Phil leaves, and Payton leaves, ill be like "Hey whered all the stars go?" And this will go from one of the most active boards to the least active boards, banwaggon, dont even use that term, because the Lakers live and die on banwaggoners...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Have you hit 15 yet?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Have you hit 15 yet?


Hmmm...I didn't see that. I thought "384" stood for something else. Now that I think about it, 3+8+4 does equal 15. Very astute observation.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And speaking of the BANWAGGON FRANCHISE!!! I didnt see ONE Laker flag from cars, when the Lakers were being coached by Kurt Rambis, or when they were being coached by Del Harris... NOT ONE!!! I didnt see Adam Sandler at the game, or David Hasselhoff, or Toby McGuire, or any of the hollywood stars! Not one person with a Laker jersey! BANWAGGON! L.A is the banwaggon CITY, they only like a team when they are winning... Take it from me i live here... Dodgers are on a little winning streak, seats are packed, Dodgers start losing, your sitting by yourself in the stadium... dont come at me with banwaggon, when i know about 90% of the Laker fanbase are banwaggoners... And everyone is gonna be like, i loved the Showtime Lakers, or i loved them since 1997, blah blah blah, dont kid yourself, this whole town is a bunch of banwaggoners, this whole Laker franchise is a bunch of banwaggoners... Kings fans are their EVERY YEAR, selling out EVERY game, yet they have not won a championship, Cubs fans are their EVERY YEAR, BO SOX, EVERY YEAR, dont come to me with that BS, the Lakers $ is based on a bunch of frontrunners that just come on the Lakers when they win, and get off when they lose... Ya ill look to find SNOOP DOGG, when Kobe leaves, Shaq and Malone retires, Phil leaves, and Payton leaves, ill be like "Hey whered all the stars go?" And this will go from one of the most active boards to the least active boards, banwaggon, dont even use that term, because the Lakers live and die on banwaggoners...


dude shut up every team is like that.......no one watches losers..every team when they are losing dont have spectators...were you even alive pre-webber/peja/vlade point?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I didn't see that. I thought "384" stood for something else. Now that I think about it, 3+8+4 does equal 15. Very astute observation.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

er...wrong post. :grinning:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> dude shut up every team is like that.......no one watches losers..every team when they are losing dont have spectators...were you even alive pre-webber/peja/vlade point?


No i wasnt... In fact, how am i even typing right now? Im only like 4 years old...some people :no: and EVERY TEAM IS LIKE THAT? What about the Cubs huh? People there EVERY GAME, PACKED, even with a crappy team, even tho last year they got far they hadnt previous years and they were still there, BoSox, every day fans are there... How bout the Knicks? How bout the Celtics? Dont say every team is like that, cuz theyre not...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> No i wasnt... In fact, how am i even typing right now? Im only like 4 years old...some people :no: and EVERY TEAM IS LIKE THAT? What about the Cubs huh? People there EVERY GAME, PACKED, even with a crappy team, even tho last year they got far they hadnt previous years and they were still there, BoSox, every day fans are there... How bout the Knicks? How bout the Celtics? Dont say every team is like that, cuz theyre not...


those teams didnt sell out when they were losing tho..everyone always has fans but when they are losing they wont sell out 

maybe you should show me stats i doubt u can find many games where they sold out while losing


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

i said the were u alive during the pre vlade era because you said this "Kings fans are their EVERY YEAR, selling out EVERY game" when u say fluff like that it angers me i killed a squirrel because of you


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!when u say fluff like that it angers me i killed a squirrel because of you


Funniest...post...EVAR! 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

SacKings384,

Why the hell should I care what Cubs fans do? I will probably always be a Lakers fan, but if the Lakers one day get so bad that they'll probably lose 70 games that particular season, I not exactly going to be thrilled to watch them every game like I can a great Lakers team today. 

Good for you that you'll watch every Kings game no matter how bad they get in the future. Doesn't make you any better than any other fans.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> And speaking of the BANWAGGON FRANCHISE!!! I didnt see ONE Laker flag from cars, when the Lakers were being coached by Kurt Rambis, or when they were being coached by Del Harris... NOT ONE!!! I didnt see Adam Sandler at the game, or David Hasselhoff, or Toby McGuire, or any of the hollywood stars! Not one person with a Laker jersey! BANWAGGON!


Well, there weren't any flags anywhere at that time. Those started during the 2000 finals.

Adam Sandler was still living in NY at that time.

David Hasselhoff was in Europe.

And nobody even knew who Toby McGuire was back then.


Everyone needs to get off the generalizations and stop with the insults. Thanks.


----------

